# Ceviche Recipes?



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I keep mine pretty simple but everyone that tries it loves it.



a handfull of limes

a couple lemons

cilantro

diced jalapenos



I know a lot of folks go all out, so lets hear some other recipes. I'm not looking for something you copied and pasted from good housekeeping or whatever, but one that you actually use


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty much what you got there but add lemons and a load of garlic.

What fish is my question?

I haven't really experimented with much of it but it's the only thing I could think of one day for bluefish and it worked well. Spanish are good for it as are snapper and AJ.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I've used just about all snappers and groupers....wahoo is out of this world as is scamp. dolphin wasn't very good for some reason, cobia is great. 



I took some over to dickies house earlier and we were sitting around eating it and we got the great idea to try shrimp the next time I get ready to make some. I also want to try shark after I soak it in milk for a day or two...I have a feeling the shark won't be real good but its worth a shot


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

We love adding some avocado and cilantro. Have had good luck with salmon in addition to the fish you listed.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Josh,

Pretty much the same as you. I use juice of 2 lemons and the rest lime juiceto cover. One or two finely diced jalapenos, fresh cilantro (I like quite a bit), along with some finely diced red onion, fresh ground black pepper, salt, and just a hint of old bay. I have a recipie that call for a hit of gin, but have not tried that yet. As far as fish, the last I made was fresh red snapper. It was very good, and my guests loved it.I think sheephead may be my favorite so far.

Dale


----------



## APPS (May 19, 2009)

I like to add a small squeeze of orange. Mellows out the edge of the lemons/limes just a little bit. Also a little diced tomato.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chopped red onions

Chopped bell peppers (red, yellow, orange, and green). I use all four.

Chopped cilantro

Fresh lime juice

Salt and pepper

Chopped jalapeno peppers (seeds removed)

Minced fresh garlic

A littleextra virgin olive oil

Any firm fish (snapper, grouper, etc.) or shellfish (shrimp, scallops)

Marinate 30 - 60 minutes until the meat turns opaque white. Make sure you mix all the ingredients a few times while marinating.

A big bag of Tostitos Scoops


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Surprised you did not like the dolphin. we used that last time and it was really good. How about tuna? Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone try using tuna?


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

IN Costa Rica I had it with Shrimp :bowdown ... basically a Pico de Gallo with Cilantro and Lime juice , then 7up was added with a bit of OJ ... the BOMB !! :letsdrink


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i make mine the same way... lime, cilantro, jalapeno, garlic, finely julienned onion, salt pepper, extra virgin olive oil... my only trick is to put some SRIRACHA in it.... it's an oriental hot sauce.. makes the dish.... i like to use spanish, snapper, or AJ... a certain schmuck i know puts mango and pineapple in it, but i think it ruins it... in french polynesia, the make a version called poasson crue (i think that's how you spell it) but they also add fresh coconut milk, and it rocks my socks off... TRY IT!!!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *biggamefishr (7/27/2009)*I keep mine pretty simple but everyone that tries it loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what is cilantro?excuse my ignorance but i never heard of it.i usually fry or grill my fish but it seems pretty interesting.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (7/27/2009)*I keep mine pretty simple but everyone that tries it loves it.
> ...




Cilantro is an herb and it kinda looks like Parsley. It is generally used in Mexican dishes. You would usually find it in a salsa or pico de gallo type dish. I love it. I have heard from some people that it is an acquired herb. I would disagree. It is pretty cheap and very aroma filled.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (7/27/2009)*I keep mine pretty simple but everyone that tries it loves it.
> ...


All local grocery chains and military commissaries carry it. In the produce section, usually next to the parsley. Costs the same as parsley.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay makes his similar as above and used trigger...was really good!


----------

